# Gig Firms Ask California Dems to Rescue Them From Court Ruling



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

When they aren't trying to bribe the NY City Council, they're using your Prius dollars to move the needle in CA.

Uber Technologies Inc.
Lyft Inc.
Instacart Inc.
DoorDash Inc.
Postmates Inc.
TaskRabbit Inc.
Square Inc.
Total System Services Inc.
Handy Technologies Inc.

GARBAGE

https://www.bloomberg.com/amp/news/...m-from-court-ruling?__twitter_impression=true


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

_DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work."_

That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to drive.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

If we keep paying people less than minimum-wage, none of this will even matter — poor people can’t afford reliable transportation (a requirement for delivering food and people).


----------



## SLuz (Oct 20, 2016)

{Teamsters union affiliates, and AFL-CIO chapter told Governor Brown and legislative leaders in a July letter reviewed by Bloomberg. “They can convert workers to employees and retain control over their work rules and their rates. Or they can contract with true independent contractors. The only thing they can’t do after Dynamex is have their cake and eat it too.”}

Imagine being a "True" independent contractor where drivers can decide when & where to drive, what rates they'll accept, set rules for their car, charge extra for luggage, extra passenger fees, say no to arbitration agreements, prohibit eating and say sorry no aux chord!


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

Ahhhh. Side car


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It doesn't seem like you guys see the ramifications of this. I'll explain.

Since day 1 these companies have been treating drivers like employees but calling us independent contractors. There have been numerous lawsuits on this and numerous unemployment commissioners have ruled that drivers are employees due to the amount of control over us.

Do you guys love being called independent contractors but being treated like employees? I don't.

Instead of changing their ways so that we have control over our operations so that we are actually independent contractors they want instead for the state to change the laws so that they can continue treating us like employees instead of like independent contractors like they should be.

Do you guys think that's fair ? That they should be able to skirt employment law and get the state to change employment law so that they can continue doing what they've been doing for years ?

I say no. It's common sense that instead of the laws being changed to favor them being able to treat us like employees while calling us independent contractors, the state should be telling them to **** off and that they have to change their ways instead.



Uber's Guber said:


> _DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work."_
> 
> That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to drive.


In addition, throughout their history that have used the same propaganda that "drivers want to be able to have the flexibility to drive when they want and if they are employees they won't have that flexibility" bullshit to brainwash drivers into being scared that they don't want to push these companies to change because if we become employees we won't be able to "drive when we want to". blah blah blah

There is no correlation between being employees and being able to drive when you want. It's all a scare tactic and you can tell by the guys continuously saying they are scared that it's still working.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Do you guys love being called independent contractors but being treated like employees? I don't.


I'm treated like an employee? Oh, dread! I'm about to get fired unless you show me where the time-clock is! What time does my mandatory shift start?!?


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> _DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work."_
> 
> That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to drive.


By Flexibility
Do they mean grabbing your ankles everytime the App Dings ?


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

tohunt4me said:


> By Flexibility
> Do they mean grabbing your ankles everytime the App Dings ?


No... they're sayin... don't scream...

when Uber gives it to you...(with no lube)

Rakos


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm treated like an employee? Oh, dread! I'm about to get fired unless you show me where the time-clock is! What time does my mandatory shift start?!?


Love you, but dislike this argument - it's not helpful.

Like the diagnostic criteria for several things in life (mental disorder, etc), there are certain tests that must be met in order to label something and make it _true_.

For example: a perticular mental disorder might list 9 reference points for a disorder, and a person must have at least 5 of them in order to be classified as "having that disorder."

The same is true for independent contractors.

Previously, there were 6 areas that defined an independent contractor, I believe, and they've recently been narrowed to 3 (CA); and making your own schedule isn't even listed in the requirements.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Trump Economics said:


> Love you, but dislike this argument - it's not helpful.
> 
> Like the diagnostic criteria for several things in life (mental disorder, etc), there are certain tests that must be met in order to label something and make it _true_.
> 
> ...


if he hasn't got it yet, he never will


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Trump Economics said:


> When they aren't trying to bribe the NY City Council, they're using your Prius dollars to move the needle in CA.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> Lyft Inc.
> ...





SLuz said:


> {Teamsters union affiliates, and AFL-CIO chapter told Governor Brown and legislative leaders in a July letter reviewed by Bloomberg. "They can convert workers to employees and retain control over their work rules and their rates. Or they can contract with true independent contractors. The only thing they can't do after Dynamex is have their cake and eat it too."}
> 
> Imagine being a "True" independent contractor where drivers can decide when & where to drive, what rates they'll accept, set rules for their car, charge extra for luggage, extra passenger fees, say no to arbitration agreements, prohibit eating and say sorry no aux chord!


Better to have a reliable income ( hey, even a paycheck with deductions noted and gas, etc. paid for ) than to pay your own expenses and BE YOUR OWN BOSS . Heh ! Heh !



Uber's Guber said:


> _DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work."_
> 
> That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to work.
> 
> ...


----------



## Chipin (May 4, 2018)

Uber's Guber said:


> _DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work.
> _
> 
> That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to drive.





Trump Economics said:


> When they aren't trying to bribe the NY City Council, they're using your Prius dollars to move the needle in CA.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> Lyft Inc.
> ...





Trump Economics said:


> When they aren't trying to bribe the NY City Council, they're using your Prius dollars to move the needle in CA.
> 
> Uber Technologies Inc.
> Lyft Inc.
> ...


Another month of driving spoiled millennials or people ignorant of our low wage job where we foot the expenses is about all I can take. My tine is about up and I am moving on. I hope you good people will not sell yourselves short and sign the petition. You deserve fair pay for your work instead of 3rd world wages. You deserve benefits like millions of other American workers and most of your passengers. Flexible hours if you wish with minimum wage and benefits !


----------



## LuisEnrikee (Mar 31, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> I'm treated like an employee? Oh, dread! I'm about to get fired unless you show me where the time-clock is! What time does my mandatory shift start?!?


Wouldn't you like to actually make good money doing Uber ? I know what it is to drive for years and I can be sure on weekdays you do not make more than 12-14$ after gas and the essentials. Plus the added risks. I applaud you for embracing the self employed (IC) life but this isn't the best route . I personally know what it is to own and operate a business and this ain't what it feels like .

Just my thoughts . You may make some good money doing this and I'm totally wrong . But I'm sure I'm either close or on the money .


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

This would be a great gig if we were empoyees.

Did you guys know that as employees you are entitled to...

Minimum wage free and clear of all deductions?

This means it's not JUST min wage and benifits, it's min wage *plus* 54c a mile for all miles driven? (or whatever it currently is)

PLUS tolls..

So that means that if you drive 200 miles, do $10 in tolls, over 10 hours... plus umm... in many states tips on top of this.

You are legally entitled to...

$7.25 X 10 hours
200 miles X .54
tolls = $10
Tips $20

$72.50 in taxable pay
$20 = taxable
$10 = non taxable (put paid in tolls)
$108= Non taxable

This means for this example.. for 10 hours, you would be legally entitled to...

$200.50 (plus toll reimbursement)

And this is the lowest level of min wage. There is nothing lower than this.

in california, with this example

$110.50
$20
$108

or $238 while only $130.50 being taxable

40 hours and 850 miles?
$7.25 X 40= $290
850X .54= $459
$200- tips= $200

Or $949 + benefits with $490 being taxable

Let;s say they need to authorize overtime.

20 hours of overtime with 400 miles and $20 in tips

20 X 10.87= $217
400X .54= $216
tips= $20

That's another $453 on top of the 949 for a total of

$1,402 with $727 being taxable.


----------



## westsidebum (Feb 7, 2015)

SLuz said:


> {Teamsters union affiliates, and AFL-CIO chapter told Governor Brown and legislative leaders in a July letter reviewed by Bloomberg. "They can convert workers to employees and retain control over their work rules and their rates. Or they can contract with true independent contractors. The only thing they can't do after Dynamex is have their cake and eat it too."}
> 
> Imagine being a "True" independent contractor where drivers can decide when & where to drive, what rates they'll accept, set rules for their car, charge extra for luggage, extra passenger fees, say no to arbitration agreements, prohibit eating and say sorry no aux chord!


Yes I've been saying this all along. Both uber and lyft claimed originally they were not transportation companies but technology firms. Its time for them to be what they claimed they were to dodge regulations. A tech firm that provides an app with no control over markets or rates, driver coverage etc. Time to stop scamming the American public and worker protection.

There is no new class of workers just silicon valley scamming and exploiting workers while the the tech class gets free meals, maternity lactation rooms, paid vacations all on the backs of drivers stuck in poverty.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

I'll take being an employee at $25/hr , they provide car and gas, basic medical, paid vacation, overtime, pension plan, stock options (once they list), and my choice of hours and area I drive in.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Uber's Guber said:


> _DoorDash sent an email to its "California Dashers" telling them that the Dynamex ruling threatens their "flexibility to choose when, where and how you want to work."_
> 
> That's my concern also. I'm only doing this gig because I have the freedom to decide when to flip the app on & off and at what locations I choose to drive.


If uber or another similar company threatens the drivers flexibility, there will be a whole lot less drivers.

*So don't fall for their BS!!!*


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

I loved this bit from the article: "If you have a business model that doesn’t lend itself to the strict structure that an employer-employee relationship dictates,” said the Chamber’s president and CEO Allan Zaremberg, then the ruling “puts you in a situation that it’s almost impossible to continue your business model.”

In other words, if your business model depends on ignoring labor laws and treating your workers like crap, then if the state decided to enforce the labor laws, you're screwed.

Guess what gig economy companies? You're screwed.


----------



## KevinH (Jul 13, 2014)

A quote from another report on the same story.
_"According to the business lobby, in the months since the Dynamex decision, law firms have received 1,200 demands for arbitration and 17 class action lawsuits"_
*
As gig companies beg for relief from pro-labor Supreme Court ruling, the lobbying is fast and furious*

https://calmatters.org/articles/companies-beg-for-relief-from-pro-labor-gig-worker-ruling/


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I would like to ask passengers who complain about taxis being too expensive two questions:
1. What do you do for living ?(let’s say pax says a grocery store clerk or a lawyer, doesn’t matter)
2. Dear pax, how would you like if I opened a store or a law firm right next to you and hired people disregarding all labor laws. In fact I wouldn’t even have a building, it will be a tent - I don’t care. My prices will be 3 times cheaper than your company prices . Is this ok with you ? Because it seems like your company charges customers way too much money.


----------



## techworkerscoalition-sd (Sep 4, 2018)

SatMan said:


> If uber or another similar company threatens the drivers flexibility, there will be a whole lot less drivers.
> 
> *So don't fall for their BS!!!*


Yeah, employees can also be given flexibility. Nothing in labor law says that employees have to be full time or on fixed schedule. That's up to the managers and workers to figure out. Uber is misinforming to scare workers, just like you say.


----------

